

Google haxor - Daniiltje
https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-hacker

======
ma2xd
Yeah, this is really old :)

There are other translations as well:

<http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-pirate>

<https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-bork>

<https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-elmer>

<https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-klingon>

------
simias
This is ancient, at least a decade old. There's also google in latin, although
I don't know if it's meant as a joke or it has a practical use.

~~~
aeurielesn
Yes, as is Google Pirate[1] and all of the Facebook equivalents.

[1]: <https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-pirate>

